# OFFICIAL GAME THREAD: Bulls @ Milwaukee Bucks 7:00 CST FSN



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Bulls are coming off a confidence boosting win over the defending Eastern Conference Champion Nets Saturday.

The 3-3 Bucks are coming off a buzzer-beating OT win over the Sixers Saturday.

Tim Thomas and Redd have been impressive. Ray Allen is bona fide. Toni Kucoc has been on fire "from downtown." And watch out for Sam.

Still, this is a winable game. And even if not, it will be a competitive game that'll be fun to watch.

I've got the Sam Adams Boston Ale chilling in the fridge. Stop at the store for some Andy Capp Hot Fries and I'm good to go for this one.

Can Jay light it up again? Will Rose and Donyell deliver? Will the twin teens perform? Will JCraw help or hinder? Will he overextend himself trying to "prove himself" after JWill's tripple? Tune in to find out...same Bat time, Same Bat channel...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

<b>Fearless prediction(s):</b>
- Jay Will shreds the Bucks (and jolly George Karl) for 20 pts / 8 asts / 6 rebs
- Eddie Robinson has one nice dunk
- Jamal gets 20 minutes, scores 10
- Jalen has a subpar game FG%wise
- Donyell leads all Bulls scorers w/ 24pts
- Michael Redd scores 20+


Bulls lose 104 - 96, just too much firepower (plus when is the last time we contained both Cassell and Allen?, Redd is a killer off the bench too)

I hope I'm wrong.
Go Bulls.




VD


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

"Quick! To the Bat Cave Robin!" 

Nah, nah,...nah, nah,....nah, nah, ...nah, nah,...nah, nah,...nah, nah,...nah, nah,...nah, nah....BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Man it's been awhile, I hate three day breaks. Anyways should be a good game tonight, the Bucks are looking much better than expected with lots of offensive weapons eg. Ray, Cassell, Redd, Thomas and even our old friend Toni regaining his shooting touch. Bulls must rebound tonight, cant give these guys second opportunities or we're gonna get smashed. Having said we're probably gonna see alot of Marshall and Baxter if EC and TC cant box out.

GO BULLS! :rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*You ACTUALLY sat and counted....*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> "Quick! To the Bat Cave Robin!"
> 
> Nah, nah,...nah, nah,....nah, nah, ...nah, nah,...nah, nah,...nah, nah,...nah, nah,...nah, nah....BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


...EVERY ONE OF THOSE "NAH"'s didn't ya??? (I know cuz I sang it to myself!!!)

I seem to recall, that the Bulls seem to always get snake bit by the Bucks..cept once....think that was the Rottweiler's take down game...not real sure!!!

Scenario 1:

I look for Jay to be temporarily put back into his shell, and this one will be a loss.

Bucks 100-88

Scenario 2:

Jay will again have a very productive game....18pts, 13assts...3 rebs

IF we can keep the twin tootsies in line and productive....this is a very good win.

Bulls 102-90

BTW Tom....FJ is 2-1, I am 1-1(nanny nanny booboo...I got the Nets game!!!) and the rest have losing records I think!!! You gonna join the .500 and above club??? lol

:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Not brave enough to predict, eh?*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Man it's been awhile, I hate three day breaks. Anyways should be a good game tonight, the Bucks are looking much better than expected with lots of offensive weapons eg. Ray, Cassell, Redd, Thomas and even our old friend Toni regaining his shooting touch. Bulls must rebound tonight, cant give these guys second opportunities or we're gonna get smashed. Having said we're probably gonna see alot of Marshall and Baxter if EC and TC cant box out.
> 
> GO BULLS! :rbanana:


sounded like you were about to say a loss for us...hmmmmm.:devil:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Bulls win by 20+ behind Jay Williams riding what will amount to be a month long high.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

This game doesn't depend on the guards IMO, it depends on the post. Each team has a relatively weak and inexperienced front line and whichever one takes command will set the tone.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Wow...*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Bulls win by 20+ behind Jay Williams riding what will amount to be a month long high.


Do you REALLY think these Bulls can Beat cassell, allen, kukoc , redding and thomas.........by 20+ points??? I do have their center(Gadzuric) on my fantasy team tho!!!

I agree that this game is gonna be pretty good and will be coached in accordance with HOW BC took the victory over the Nets.:grinning:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The thing that scares me about this game is that we are lousy at defending 3-point shots. Kukoc, Allen, Redd and Cassell may have a damn field day. That's why I agree that the Bulls have to win in the paint. Eddy, Tyson, Marshall, Baxter, Fizer all need to be aggressive and take advantage.

I still think the Bulls can win. Beating the Nets had to be a huge boost as was having more freedom on offense. I see Jalen having a big game today.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I think Jay is not ready to come down yet. He is just hitting his grove and the Bulls are a very young team that will key in on his emotion.

Once he hits the wall things will be different but he is probably going to maintain his good play over the next month for the most part.

The only way BC can screw this up is by forcing them to play triangle the whole time or subbing in JC too much.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Wow...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> I do have their center(Gadzuric) on my fantasy team tho!!!


Hasn't Gadzuric been playing good ball so far? Watching him alot at UCLA I didn't think he'd even come close to having an impact on a team any time soon. He looked good in the few minutes I saw him play.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*From Hoopsworld*


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Wow...*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Hasn't Gadzuric been playing good ball so far? Watching him alot at UCLA I didn't think he'd even come close to having an impact on a team any time soon. He looked good in the few minutes I saw him play.


YEAH!!!! and he's CHEAP TOO!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: From Hoopsworld*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!


SHUCKS!!! and I was waiting to see who was gonna be the "P!!!":laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: From Hoopsworld*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> SHUCKS!!! and I was waiting to see who was gonna be the "P!!!":laugh:


Apparently, Fizer is "PU"


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

*Bold predictions of my own.....*

* Curry and Chandler come out hitting the boards -- hard. Four days of "did you see that little man outrebound both of you?" gets old fast.

* Curry and Chandler each pick up a foul in the twelve minutes they play and get sat the rest of the game until they "learn their lesson".

* Crawdad picks up a Double-Double -- points and turn-overs -- while still keeping his uniform pristine by staying out of the paint.

* Baxter pulls down fifteen boards in twenty minutes.

* Fizer's recognized for being the teammate best equiped to warm the bench -- for both teams -- with all the junk in his trunk.

* Bags takes Gadzooks to school -- Croatian style.

* Jay does his best to convince Cassell that he really is too old for this.

* Rose benefits from Allen's poodle "D" and hits for 30+.

* Bulls win 118-116.

*Go Bulls!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Just bought Andy Capp Hot Fries (thanks TB#1) and some Nehi orange soda (the 99cent ultimate bachelor drink). I'm good to go.

Go Bulls!





VD


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Jay for 2 

2-0 Bulls

*Go Bulls!*

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jay for 6 points! Bulls up 8-4


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Everything is clicking. Perfect start


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This time the game audio can be heard on the Bucks' flagship radio station (I googled it). Even though the WWW page says "You can't hear bucks games here"


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> This time the game audio can be heard on the Bucks' flagship radio station (I googled it). Even though the WWW page says "You can't hear bucks games here"


I tried that. Apparently, though, you have to pay for streaming. Am I wrong?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm listening for free.

Baxter rocks!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

620 WTMJ radio.

It sucks not being able to get League Pass. The satellite is too low on the horizon where I live


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 620 WTMJ radio.
> 
> It sucks not being able to get League Pass. The satellite is too low on the horizon where I live


Got it! Radio is about two minutes behind CBS.sportsline.com..... kinda eerie!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Marshall for 9 points!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, the radio is a bit behind. It is kinda weird.


Saw that kukoc offensive foul on Yahoo a couple minutes ago


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

30-25 Bulls at end of quarter!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter 4 mins. 2 pts, 2 reb.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

That Crawford is a bum. He missed an open 70-footer.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> That Crawford is a bum. He missed an open 70-footer.


Jerk!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Up by five after one. 

Marshall playing tough!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Baxter 4 mins. 2 pts, 2 reb.



Baxter looks great, as does Marshall. Bax picked up a charge against Toni. Very nice.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

looks like a shootout folks . . . buckle up and enjoy the ride


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

OT:

Cleveland up by 11 on Dallas...... middle of the third.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*1st Quarter observations...*

Good start. However, I do have my concerns...

Why did Cartwright take Jay out so soon? I find it HARD to believe that he is planning on playing Jamal as much now as before Jay's huge game the other night.

I'm counting how many time Jalen ignores Jay when he's wide open and takes a bad shot. So far it's happened 3 times.

Chandler looked good in the first few minutes.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

How is the radio behind? I would expect the "live" scores to be behind.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

hehe..... "Kevin Ollie misses layup" -- what a familiar sight!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kevin Ollie lightin' it up!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

KC,

Doesn't make sense.

OT:

Cubs about to sign Dusty Baker.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I don't know about you, but I've had enough with Jalen shooting over 3 people. I guess he just ignores PGs period. JCraw was open for the 3.

Baxter looks great, as does Marshall, Tyson did, as did JWILL


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I don't know about you, but I've had enough with Jalen shooting over 3 people. I guess he just ignores PGs period. JCraw was open for the 3.
> 
> Baxter looks great, as does Marshall, Tyson did, as did JWILL


I totally agree about Jalen...check out my earlier post.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kevin Ollie on Hoiberg.

White men can't jump


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> I totally agree about Jalen...check out my earlier post.


Yea, I agree with yer points. I think Chandler and Jay Will better be in after this timeout. Had enough of Crawford and his passes.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I think my mom must be guarding ray allen :laugh: 

look at the boys stat line: 5-7fg's, 2-2 3PT's, 12 points. In one quarter. Ugh.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> OT:
> 
> Cubs about to sign Dusty Baker.


Heh hope you enjoy him like we did


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kukoc has more assists than JWill.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Something you don't see every day*

6:35 CHI - E. Curry defensive rebound


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Redd lighting us up


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Curry blocked twice now by the Bucks....... c'mon Eddy, slam that ball home!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

OT: Dallas erased 11 point Cleveland lead and now leads by 1


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This is weird.

Redd 4-8FG, 3-53PT, only 11 points.

Seems like 17 points...


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Rose is having another crappy shooting game. :upset: 
Is it just me or is he forcing things. :upset: :upset:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

curry misses two free throws :upset:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Bulls better stop this run or the game is gonna get outta hand


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> This is weird.
> 
> Redd 4-8FG, 3-53PT, only 11 points.
> ...


3-3 from 3PT are part of the 4-8. Apparently Redd can't buy a bucket from inside the 3PT line....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

This quarter is becoming very embarassing. Anyone understand Bill's substitutions?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

57-38

I doubt we come back...


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry stinking it up. Blocked twice, nowhere on D end. Redd is money...... somebody stop the bleeding. We need Marshall and Baxter in!!!!



VD


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Jebus the Bulls are getting manhandled this quarter, wheres the D?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Third time Curry is blocked in the game....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill guarding Allen (5-7)

Hassell guarding Cassell (2-5)

Kukoc is kicking butt.

Bulls stopped hitting shots altogether.

Curry has had about 8 shots blocked so far.

Bulls went from 58% FG to 42% over this quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q2

Bucks 38 pts

Bulls 14


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

5-5 from 3PT for Redd in second quarter.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I have been watching this first half...*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> I don't know about you, but I've had enough with Jalen shooting over 3 people. I guess he just ignores PGs period. JCraw was open for the 3.
> 
> Baxter looks great, as does Marshall, Tyson did, as did JWILL


and the MORE I see it, the MORE I believe, Rose is unhappy. How many bricks is this guy gonna throw up there???

30 points in the 1st qtr...to 25 and right now they have been outscored in the 2nd 28-14???? IN the hoop Jalen..IN the hoop!

He NEVER passes the ball....


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Is anyone watching the game? Do the Bulls just stink on defense or is Milwaukee just really hot?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*67-44....BUCKS!*

and after Jay passes the ball to Jalen...JALEN THROWS UP ANOTHER BRICK!!! no one playing any defense on the Bulls??? Another disappointing loss...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Is anyone watching the game? Do the Bulls just stink on defense or is Milwaukee just really hot?


Kevin Oillie really is this good ;-)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

42-14 in the second quarter....... Bucks.

Sucks.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q2

Bucks 42 points
Bulls 14 points


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

That has to be the worst quarter of basketball in NBA history.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Ouch this is the problem with a young team, some nights they play spectacular while the other times they play like garbage.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Are the Bulls playing the triple-post offense all game?

(I liked how Cartwright put Baxter in early - and he produced)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kukoc on the radio saying the triangle was played better by the bulls' 2nd team units than by the first team units.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

Wow, we had 3+ days to prepare.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Ouch this is the problem with a young team, some nights they play spectacular while the other times they play like garbage.


WELL SAID!!!

They dropped 8 treys on us, we made zero. As suspect as our transition D was, they were pretty hot.

Observations:
- TC looks great, he is showing a mid-range game, I am very impressed
- Jalen is struggling against a more physical Tim Thomas
- Toni is playing pretty decent, good to see him... as is Kevin Ollie (funny I don't remember him hitting any J's when w/ Bulls)
- Hassell is really struggling on offense




VD


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

What is Rose's problem?? The first few games of the season he seemed willing to share the ball. He shot well. Now he won't pass at all. Does he feel that threatened by Williams? You would think that a guy would realize in order to win you must have other talented players on the team. Maybe he's just putting to much pressure on himself, trying to do to much.

Fizer - O minutes  

Curry - :sour: 

Triangle - :sour: :upset: :devil:


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Killum,

At least they have occasional nights of good basketball. 

The only two big wins, that I can remember from the last 4 years were last years victories over the Lakers. 

When you lower your expectations, you won't be too disappointed in games like this. I think over the years I've become numb. I am not sure that is a bad thing.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Is it really neccesary for Michael Redd to show off after he makes a shot. I know he's having a great game, but it's your freakin job!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Buck shooting 47 freeking percent from 3 point range. That better than the bulls are shooting from the field overall.

Puke.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Is Trent on Redd?


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> Wow, we had 3+ days to prepare.


Yeah, but so did the Bucks.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hell Vin, I don't remember Ollie hitting lay ups either. 
The only one I thought that was a worse closer by the hope was Michael Ruffin. Ruffin couldn't hit water if he fell out of a boat.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JAF311</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but so did the Bucks.


Yeah, so you would think that the game would be close.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, so you would think that the game would be close.


Maybe the Bulls can come out flying in the 3rd and hopefully get this game within 10 at the end of the 3rd. It's hoping for alot though, we hardly have any 3 point shooters to make a quick comeback and our defense is dreadful.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Our perimiter defense is completely pathetic. 

Redd is good, but he should not have 18 points in one half.

In past games we have let guys like Lindsy Hunter and Leonard get over 20 points on us. The other guys role players always seem to have huge games when they play against us. 

I think average players are beggining to mark the bulls games on their calander. To do: plays bulls, have breakout game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 17-8 in third. Down by 14


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Chandler "running hook"??

sweet.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Guys,

Williams is the real deal. This kid has some skills. 
And boy is he fast.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Hey Jalen: Feel free to wake up anytime now, eh.

Williams playing great:yes:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>L.O.B</b>!
> Guys,
> 
> Williams is the real deal. This kid has some skills.
> And boy is he fast.


That finger-roll layup over Cassell had the whole crowd ooohhing and ahhhhing (myself included). He's lightning quick.



VD


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

good thing Williams IS playing... we aren't going to get a whole lot of help from Rose tonight...

and look at Trenton's assists... didn't see that one coming


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Williams a steal :rbanana: :rbanana:


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Baxter*

what a find this guy has been, I cant believe he was still around when we got him


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow..Johnny Redd Kerr just got a nugget....

Michael Redd = Dell Curry







VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose is handling the ball.....*

too much....I think its just about time for cartwright to turn this guy around...at least in this thinking....Jay IS da man! Bulls down by....15 after NUMEROUS opportunities to get this lead down under 10.....ain't gonna happen in THIS quarter....:upset:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Palming against Jay? Who calls that anymore?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bax for ROY :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Palming against Jay? Who calls that anymore?


Seems the only guys who could stop Jay this quarter were the zebras. Eh.



VD


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Reduced 25 point deficit to only 13...... can we pull this game out? That'd be real nice....


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

The official Jalen ignoring Williams when he's open and taking a bad shot instead count:

5


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Well at least we have a shot at winning this game now, wasnt looking that way at the break

GO BULLS! :rbanana:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

NJ and Boston both win. Nice to see teams we've beaten win against others. Makes our team not seem quite so bad.

Go New Orleans!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Rose shooting 25% . . . you can start playing any time now Mr. Rose.

Jay is da bomb. 7-11 shooting, 17pts.

Hassel 8 Assists

tyson 12 pts on 5-5 shooting

marshall 11 pts 8 reb

Baxter 6 points 4 reb 11 min.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

About time for Jay to come back in and better get ERob in there for Rose. He can't even foul hard on a break away. I'd sit him for that reason alone.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

How the HELL is Ollie killing us?!?!?!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Boy, Jalen is putting on a show, huh?*

HEY jerk! IF YOU FOUL DO NOT LET HIM GET THE SHOT OFF!!! what kinda pansy foul was that Jalen??? lead back up to 15...hmmmmwe had it down to 12.....jamal and jalen fixed that....turnover and a foul in the same play...hahaha

ANOTHER turnover by jamal...man, this guy is something else...huh? lol:upset:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

why the heck is Jay on the bench.

Way to go crawford . . . come in the game, turn the ball over.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Ollie 14 points on 7-10 shooting, 4 rebounds, 5 assists.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*WHAT THE?????*

Jamal gets taken out at 9:45 in 4th......

He says 'Bullsh**'.... the camera picked it up!!!!

Anyone else just see that?!!!!!!!







VD


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: WHAT THE?????*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> Jamal gets taken out at 9:45 in 4th......
> 
> He says 'Bullsh**'.... the camera picked it up!!!!
> ...


Jamal had two straight TO's leading up to this........ie. the substitution was justified.




VD


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Man if I was having a 2pt 1reb 500turnover night I would be upset at getting pulled too  :laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I sense an injury coming on...... looks like Crawdad is going to have at least 5 games to sit and nurture his "distended macro-meta-tonsil"


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*JALEN kicks the ball...*

it looked like! hahaha...if you have an "off night" jalen....try passing the ball..i swear, I KNEW he would get the shot from the inbound pass with just .06 left on the shot clock....bulls STILL down by 12....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Rose kicks ball?!?!

C'mon, Bill, sit him. Play 'Yell at 3. Jay, Trent, Yell, Bax, and Tyke should finish this game.


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

The yank of Jamal was justified. TO's and hesitation don't win ball games. Jamal should of attacked after his steal but he pulled back. 

Jalen should of gotten T'd for his kick , I know Ronnie A would gotten one.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

8 point lead!!!!!!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

6 point lead!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I think he's taking the philosophy of shooting out of a slump a bit to far.

If he really wanted to win he would give the guy with the hot hand the ball. But since its Jwill it ain't gonna happen, i guess


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

6 points! 

C'mon, Rose, make us love you again!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal is now sitting a full four feet from any teammate (on the sideline). Class act.


On a positive note... here comes the Bulls!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

6 points down


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

*prays ferverently*


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls are within 3!

Hell of a comeback


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

3 point lead!!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*89-86!*

Rose with a 3-pointer...Bucks ball with 6:41 left.....Rose JUST wants to be the hero....you can tell, when Rose gets the ball...williams will NOT touch it the rest of THAT possession!:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Rose for three!!!! Three down.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Prays fervently that Rose will not...*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> *prays ferverently*


turn into Ron Mercer...:upset:


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> I think he's taking the philosophy of shooting out of a slump a bit to far.
> 
> If he really wanted to win he would give the guy with the hot hand the ball. But since its Jwill it ain't gonna happen, i guess


What were you saying? LOL!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice shot by Rose but holy cow are best unit has to Jay,Hoiberg,Rose, Baxter and Marshall. Lonnie is awesome


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

At this point I think we have the upper hand. We are feeling confident after coming almost all the way back from 25 down despite Rose trying to lose the game for us. Meanwhile the buck are in shock thinking WTF we were just up by 25 what happened.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'd kind of like to see Chandler in the game right now, but I guess we ought to go with what got us here


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Donyell another Double-Double! He's in on every play in this comeback. Baxter is the Man!

What was Utah thinking letting Marshall get away? He's friggin' Karl Malone Jr.!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> What were you saying? LOL!


Sometimes its good to be wrong, lol


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

wow. I wish I could have seen this.... but it's all for naught if they don't pull it out right??


there are no longer any "Moral" victories for this team.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

1 point lead!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I point lead BUlls!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

hmm, this reminds me of the Raptors game. 

Hopefully we win this time though.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

The official Jalen ignoring Williams when he's open and taking a bad shot instead count:

6

Rose needs to quit taking bad shots and expecting the refs to bail him out.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Rose is single handedly..*

taking the BULLS outta their game...he is being an out right ball hog!!!


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Not only is Baxter better than Fizer, he might be better than Tyson.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Tie game..... let's hit our free throws!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Fizer, are you bags packed???? 


Kukoc hit a bailout three, Bucks up by 3.




VD


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Now that the Bucks KNOW Rose will take the shot...*

cartwright needs to tell jalen ...."pass the ball, Jalen"...bulls down by 3...after a kukoc 3-pointer....94-91


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

What the hell is with Rose? Pass the friggin ball if you aint feelin it!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I know Jalen hit a few big shots, but I am sick of his attitude. He plays like crap the whole game, then expects everyone to give him the ball and get out of his way. I'm just glad Jay had the courage to wave him off when he was demanding the ball.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Baxter with 14 pts!!  

Looks like he can do everything Marcus could supposedly do (score) plus rebound and play D.

Fizer 0 mins for the second game. :laugh:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> The official Jalen ignoring Williams when he's open and taking a bad shot instead count:
> 
> 6
> ...


Thomas has his number. He's gotta pass it out!!!!




VD


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Jalen Mercer has taken 19 shots and has 1 assist? Shooting .250?

That's a lot of BULL.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What the hell is up with this 5 minute commercial on the radio?


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Turn-over on Mercer...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Jalen throws the ball away, and then gets on Williams like its his fault. 

This guy really isn't a great influence on the younger players.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Pass the freaking ball to Williams already.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Lead back to six.....


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Last time Hassell hit a trey was.....?????


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

eight.....


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

8 point lead :upset:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I am thoroughly sick of Jalen Rose....*

nuff said...another turnover??? now we're down by 8...less than 2:00 to go....103-95 BUCKS


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

:sigh: 


fun while it lasted... 


Rose, you put this team out of the game with your selfish play.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*maybe more of them should follow by example..*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Jalen throws the ball away, and then gets on Williams like its his fault.
> 
> This guy really isn't a great influence on the younger players.


you know?...not pass the ball and be a ball hog...RON MERCER!!!:upset:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

place your bets here: will rose still be in the lineup after this timeout?


----------



## L.O.B (Jun 13, 2002)

Cartwright should be calling plays for Jay. This is bogus, the kid was on fire in the 3rd and the Bulls offense has gone to a cold Rose in the fourth.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

OH MY GOD!!!! WHY WON'T HE JUST PASS THE DAMN BALL TO WILLIAMS??? CARTWRIGHT NEEDS TO PUT HIS DAMN FOOT DOWN AND GET IN ROSE'S FACE!!!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Great, now we're going to have at least three really pissed off players. What in the hell did Chandler do to deserve sitting out practically all of the second half? The Bulls are a vastly better defensive team with him in the game.

Curry looks dreadful. I'm concerned.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

six.....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

eight....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

seven......... (too late)


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Trade Rose for a bag of plantains! :gbanana:


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> OH MY GOD!!!! WHY WON'T HE JUST PASS THE DAMN BALL TO WILLIAMS??? CARTWRIGHT NEEDS TO PUT HIS DAMN FOOT DOWN AND GET IN ROSE'S FACE!!!


I agree 100% . . .

Maybe ol bill is afraid Jalen will turn into the next Latrel Sprewell . . . after all, he's already turned into Ron Mercer :laugh: :upset:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

six......... (too late)


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Trade Rose for a bag of plantains! :gbanana:


That's a PICKLE!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

25 points was just too far to come back on.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

eight.....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q3, Q4

Bulls 55
Bucks 38


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

Curry doesn't look dreadful.. he just looks inconsistent. He had some sweet moves in the third quarter...

Rose, on the other hand, looks very unprofessional. But there's no tension between him and Jay on the court, in my eyes.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

We were up by a point in the 4th, until Jalen killed us with his selfish play


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 25 points was just too far to come back on.


But it wasn't. We came back and actually took the lead. We had the Bucks deflated, and then stupid, petty ego issues came to the fore and hijacked this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

MJ had a lot of nights like Rose's was tonight (33% shooting, lotsa free throws, 20+ points)


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 25 points was just too far to come back on.


not really... they did tie it at one point in the game...

poor decision making by our "star and leader" during the final quarter prevented our rally from taking foothold on the positive side of the scoreboard,


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*It was obvious to ME, he DID take the Bulls*



> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> :sigh:
> 
> 
> ...


out of the "flow" of their game and I must say cost the Bulls this game. Sure there was a lapse of defense in the 2nd qtr....but they caught up...and then Rose..I mean Ron Mercer did his ballhog routine....He does not want jay to outscore him again...he is simply jealous of Jay...watch and see if he is not moved.....down by 6 with 16.9 secs....:upset:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

five....


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*D*

Damn whats with the Bulls D? We give up wayyy too much points this year


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*WE HAD THE LEAD AFTER THAT 25 point deficit!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> not really... they did tie it at one point in the game...
> ...


this one was definitely a win...thanks jalen...


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

[email protected]!

I really wouldn't have minded losing if we were beaten by the Bucks.

We weren't.

We were beaten by Rose, with an assist from Crawdad (his only one of the night). Total assists from our "ball-handlers" (Jay, Jamal, Jalen) = 4 in 90 minutes. Total assists from our "SG who can't handle PG duties" (Hassell) = 8 in 23 minutes.

Marshall, Baxter, Chandler, and Jay didn't deserve this outcome.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*trent was part of the reason...*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> Damn whats with the Bulls D? We give up wayyy too much points this year


artest was expendable....now he had regressed and the only thing he can guard is the dinner plate....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose was 5/16 2pt fg's, 1/4 3pt fg's, and 11/12 FT.

I didn't get to see the game, but those aren't bad stats. The FG% is lower than it should be, but the number of shots is considerably less than MJ used to take.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> MJ had a lot of nights like Rose's was tonight (33% shooting, lotsa free throws, 20+ points



But Jalen isn't MJ. You could excuse MJ for it, because he so consistently put up 30+ and shot 50%+ for the season. There is NO EXCUSE for Jalen's selfish play down the stretch tonight. Jay was having a GREAT game, and in the last 5 minutes, Jalen was up top clapping at Williams, demanding the ball. 

The Bulls have all these young guys on their team, and Rose, who is supposed to provide veteran leadership, is acting like one of the most immature guys on the court. He thinks leadership is getting on Williams for missing free throws and telling Curry and Chandler to quit fooling around in the locker room. He is sorely mistaken.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

so, did the young Bulls learn anything from this game?



I just want to think there was at least a positive lesson to be learned...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> [email protected]!
> 
> I really wouldn't have minded losing if we were beaten by the Bucks.
> ...


 You can say damn here. No need to mask it. I think a lot of us want to say that now! Too far down and bad decisions at the end.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

JC might not have a chance at pg but he sure as hell has a chance at sg. Hassel can't shoot the side of the barn and his defense is average at best. I hope JC is watching this because if his shot is all that, then the sg is the perfect spot for him. Time to hit the gym if he knows what's good for him.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Almost everyone played good tonight, Chandler and Curry played good in their limited mintues while Lonny and Yell again had solid nights. Rose and Has sure didnt help much though...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Thanks wynn....*



> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a PICKLE!


I was wondering...

Glad someone else can see how Jalen is and its not just me...this guy was okay before jay got here....he probably thought when jay was drafted..."damn, am I gonna lose another team??":sigh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> so, did the young Bulls learn anything from this game?
> 
> 
> ...


I hope so! This makes two games where they were down big and lost at the end or near the end. 

Chandler/Baxter and Williams looked good.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> That's a PICKLE!












Looks like plantains to me 

(or a pickle... or a cucumber)


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose was 5/16 2pt fg's, 1/4 3pt fg's, and 11/12 FT.
> 
> I didn't get to see the game, but those aren't bad stats. The FG% is lower than it should be, but the number of shots is considerably less than MJ used to take.



The key is, you didn't see the game. He played even worse than those stats. The shots he was missing were TERRIBLE shots with other guys wide open. He was bailed out many times by the refs. He refused to pass out of double and even triple teams. And he acted like a complete jerk.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*DAMN ....DAMN....DAMN....DAMN!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> You can say damn here. No need to mask it. I think a lot of us want to say that now! Too far down and bad decisions at the end.


DAMN IT!!!!! :upset:


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

That would have been great to see the Bulls pull out this game. Too bad Jalen was selfish down the stretch. :no:


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> <b>Fearless prediction(s):</b>
> - Jay Will shreds the Bucks (and jolly George Karl) for 20 pts / 8 asts / 6 rebs
> - Eddie Robinson has one nice dunk
> ...


Okay... not bad prediction-wise.....

-Jay did score 20, but w/ 2 rebounds and 3 assists
-Jalen did have a subpar game FG%-wise (30%)
-Michael Redd scores 24
-Donyell goes for 19, not 24 
-Bulls lose by 7pts, not 8 as predicted 

Not so good.....
-no dunk for Eddie
-Jamal: 9 minutes, 2 points, 1 curse word


Next time I'm predicting a win... hey.
Go Bulls.



VD


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow rose sucked it up today. Forced shots, didn't play D. Baxter brought us back with his beastly play.

Rose shot 6-20.... 30 percent. Terrible.

If he passed it up 10 times, then it would've been pretty sweet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: DAMN ....DAMN....DAMN....DAMN!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> DAMN IT!!!!! :upset:


Feel better? :sigh:


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

What were the stat lines for Jay, Eddy, Tyson, And Baxter


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*hello????*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose was 5/16 2pt fg's, 1/4 3pt fg's, and 11/12 FT.
> 
> I didn't get to see the game, but those aren't bad stats. The FG% is lower than it should be, but the number of shots is considerably less than MJ used to take.



HE IS NOT ANYWHERE NEAR A MICHAEL JORDAN!!!!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: hello????*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS NOT ANYWHERE NEAR A MICHAEL JORDAN!!!!


Well stated!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

they learned that hard work and perseverence can get you back into any game...

until your elder stateman teammate mucks things up for everyone else.


(seriously now, I don't want to get on a big huge Jalen bashing rant.... but he played AWFUL tonight, and refused to change anything about how AWFUL he played tonight... it was indeed... Merceresque --- But that's the end of it! no more Jalen bashing!! (until he does something like this again))


and where's that bag of plantains!?!:gbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

On a positive note, we should beat this team at home. But it does hurt to lose to Toronto and the Bucks when we could have won both games on the road.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: DAMN ....DAMN....DAMN....DAMN!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Feel better? :sigh:


Now i gotta wind down and get to sleep....back to work in the morning!! DAMN IT!!!! We could have had this one!!!

"ahem......okay, now i am"


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> so, did the young Bulls learn anything from this game?
> 
> 
> ...


I hope Eddy Curry learned that he looks foolish when he pulls up and takes half-assed free-throw-line jumpers.

I hope Bill Cartwright learned Tyson Chandler should play 30+ minutes if he's not in foul trouble.

I hope Jalen Rose learned to trust his teammates and realize there are others who can help shoulder the load.

I hope Jamal Crawford learned how to pack a suitcase, because he's folding like a house of cards right now. 

I hope Lonnie Baxter learns to enjoy his effort tonight but not let it lead to expectations. Chandler has got to be the lead guy at the position.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> JC might not have a chance at pg but he sure as hell has a chance at sg. Hassel can't shoot the side of the barn and his defense is average at best. I hope JC is watching this because if his shot is all that, then the sg is the perfect spot for him. Time to hit the gym if he knows what's good for him.


Hassell only attempted 2 shots all night...... how is that "can't hit the side of a barn"? On the other hand, 8 dishes more than doubles his next team mate. Hassell was just doing what none of his team mates would do -- pass the rock.

Hassell .444 for the season.

Crawford .237 for the season.

Give me a break.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: hello????*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> HE IS NOT ANYWHERE NEAR A MICHAEL JORDAN!!!!


Well of course not!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I can guarantee you this..*



> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> they learned that hard work and perseverence can get you back into any game...
> 
> until your elder stateman teammate mucks things up for everyone else.
> ...


This ball hogging by Jalen was not THIS bad until Jay Scored that triple double(this time, it was Waaaaaay to obvious he did not want Jay to touch the ball)....but in any event, Jalen HAS BEEN a ball hog....he wants to be THE MAN...Bring on Sprewell!!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

thank you for the plantains MikeDC!!


(you put them up while I was writing my last post, where I ASKED for the plantains)


you ever have them plantain chips? they're fried up like potatoe chips... damn good too.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> What were the stat lines for Jay, Eddy, Tyson, And Baxter


Jay- 20 Points, 2 boards, 3 assists
Eddy- 8 and 3 boards in limited time
TC-12 and 5 boards im limited time
Lonny- 14 and 4 boards in quite a bit of time, also had 5 fouls


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: hello????*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Well of course not!


Just making a point, there was NO EXCUSE for that FG%....he was having an off night, and he should have passed the ball....plain and simple. Them getting three point baskets and him shooting until he was fouled does nothing but get us further behind....

Jalen Rose is fast becoming a festering pimple.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Fried pickles??? YEAH BABY!*



> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> thank you for the plantains MikeDC!!
> 
> 
> ...


I had them at a place called "top o' the River" in Gadsden, alabama!!! Damn, I hate Jalen Rose! lol


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: hello????*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Just making a point, there was NO EXCUSE for that FG%....he was having an off night, and he should have passed the ball....plain and simple. Them getting three point baskets and him shooting until he was fouled does nothing but get us further behind....
> ...


Let see what he says after the game. If he takes responsibility for shoddy play then he is a leader. Someone has to be willing to try and take the team on their shoulders.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose is not Jordan.

He's the closest thing we have to Jordan.

If we're going to play the same kind of offense as when we did have Jordan, Rose is the man who will fill Jordan's role.

When the triangle peters out and there's 4 seconds on the clock, Rose is the man I want with the ball to get a shot off, no matter how poor it looks or how bad his stats show because of it.

'Tis the point. Getting down on him for a couple of bad outings when he tries to fulfill that role - take over the game like a Kobe or MJ near the end - is not going to help the team in the long run (for this season).


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*It seems as if. . .*

Jalen shot the team into a loss. He has really struggles this year. I am not really worried at this point but I expected J-Craw to be a bigger contributer. I don't understand the bashing but he is not playing like he did at the end of last year, and if that J-Craw showed up we win the game. The team will not really gel until mid-December in my opinion.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Someone needs to point out to Jalen that he was acting just like his good friend Isaiah in trying to freeze his young counterpart out of the game.

Where do you think Isaiah ranks compared to MJ in the history of the sport, Jalen?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> Someone needs to point out to Jalen that he was acting just like his good friend Isaiah in trying to freeze his young counterpart out of the game.
> 
> Where do you think Isaiah ranks compared to MJ in the history of the sport, Jalen?


You are starting to sound like Peter Vescey with that kind of talk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: hello????*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Let see what he says after the game. If he takes responsibility for shoddy play then he is a leader. Someone has to be willing to try and take the team on their shoulders.


Very good point, BCH. If Rose had been hitting, we would be singing his praises. I am curious to see what he says also.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*He is the closest thing to jordan on this team*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose is not Jordan.
> 
> He's the closest thing we have to Jordan.
> ...


just like Ron Mercer was....I sat and watched(well was standing most of the time!)this guy take obvious shots that found nothing but a firm piece of the rim acting like he was fouled on every shot. Him running the full length of the court with the ball and shooting it...getting a pass from Jay will or anyone else and NOT relinquishing it.....selfish, ballhogging basketball of which I have not seen the likes of since Ron Mercer was here...difference? Ron Mercer HAD no one else to pass it to that COULD make a basket...Donyell could...Jay could, hell tyson COULD!!! There is NO excuse for his selfishness in this game...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: hello????*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Very good point, BCH. If Rose had been hitting, we would be singing his praises. I am curious to see what he says also.


Singing his praises? I think not....I would have been happier that we won, but I have noticed this ballhogging antics for some time...tonight was a little blatant..really.

yeah, he will probably say..."yeah, Jay thought he was gonna outscore me again, but I showed his little hiney!!!":grinning:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

I hope your right, BCH...


what was going on in Jalen's mind?

does he simply believe he's the best option for the Bulls whenever he's on the floor
(which he should believe)

or was he taking shots to spite Jay Williams for having a good game last time out...
does Jalen truely fear that Jay is going to supplant him as the go-to guy?

inquring minds want to know...


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose is not Jordan.
> 
> He's the closest thing we have to Jordan.
> ...



I'm not as upset with his poor shooting as I am with his attitude and selfishness. Jay Williams was having ANOTHER great game, and Jalen tries to take him out of the game.

In one late possession, Jalen ignored a wide open Williams, drove into the lane and ran into a triple team. Rose, the only time all night, tried to pass the ball out of the triple team, and he threw it away. Then at the other end, he started getting on Williams, like it was HIS fault.

In one possession, Rose drove baseline and hit Baxter under the basket. Rose thought Baxter had a wide open dunk, but Baxter got hacked from behind and didn't make the shot. Rose then went over to the ball on the floor, and kicked it into the base of the basket.

At one point late in the game, Jay broght the ball up the court. Jalen came out to take it away from him, and Jay wouldn't give it to him. Then Jalen yelled and began clapping his hands. Jay still didn't pass, and he then pointed for Rose to make a cut. Rose made the cut, Jay set him up for a wide open jumper, and Rose missed the shot.

I'm more upset with Rose for acting like a little no masking than for missing his shots


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> You are starting to sound like Peter Vescey with that kind of talk.


True, but *BCH!*, you saw this game. Is there really room for praise of Jalen after this one? My bet is we get some quotes from Jalen tonight that Vescey will run wild with.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: hello????*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Very good point, BCH. If Rose had been hitting, we would be singing his praises. I am curious to see what he says also.


You're right, if Rose had been hitting, he wouldn't have been crying to the refs and his teammates, and I wouldn't be upset. However, it's getting to the point that the Bulls can't overcome a poor performance from Rose because he is impossible to play with when he is playing poorly.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Jalen is the experienced, max contract guy the Bulls have to be in there in the 4th quarter. When the game is close, he is paid to produce. It does not make sense to pass the ball off to JWill to try and get them back into it. If he does then I am sure a lot more people would be talking about why is Jalen on the team anyway. Everyone needs to realize that he is making a ton of cash, and he is going to be around for awhile. 

Tonight he did not come through, but it is extremely premature to toss him away right now with the players the Bulls have. The biggest difference to his situation now and with the Pacers is that the Pacers had Reggie, making Jalen expendable in the 4th. The Bulls have no one else.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but *BCH!*, you saw this game. Is there really room for praise of Jalen after this one? My bet is we get some quotes from Jalen tonight that Vescey will run wild with.


I wouldn't judge him on one game. I was a little ticked at MJ last night when he passed over Stackhouse in the post and took a jumper last night for about 2 seconds until I realized, this is MJ, he is the guy we want to have the ball in the 4th. That is the reality of it. You live and die with your roster and the guys you brought in to play the roles you have decided on. It doesn't work, especially with a guy like Rose, to try and change his role midstream.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Jalen Rose drives to the basket and always expects a foul. Looks like he's learned some crap from Reggie Miller. He cries and whines, and you could see it in him today. It's been happening all year. 

Jalen Rose is a great player, but if he keeps shooting over 2 or 3 damn people with his jump shots, it won't be a fun season.

Did I see Ron Mercer in that Number 5 bulls jersey?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Jalen is the experienced, max contract guy the Bulls have to be in there in the 4th quarter. When the game is close, he is paid to produce. It does not make sense to pass the ball off to JWill to try and get them back into it. If he does then I am sure a lot more people would be talking about why is Jalen on the team anyway. Everyone needs to realize that he is making a ton of cash, and he is going to be around for awhile.
> 
> Tonight he did not come through, but it is extremely premature to toss him away right now with the players the Bulls have. The biggest difference to his situation now and with the Pacers is that the Pacers had Reggie, making Jalen expendable in the 4th. The Bulls have no one else.



That is absolutely ridiculous. If that were the case, Eddie Robinson ought to be getting his share of shots late in the game, since he's making so much money.

Jalen should have the ball late in the game. However, he needs to REALIZE that he should PASS the ball when he is double and triple teamed and other players are wide open. He shouldn't be shooting these shots when he can barely even see the basket, and his teammates are wide open. He also had some terribly costly turnovers because he tried to do too much against the double and triple teams.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

I disagree, *BCH!*.

Isn't Rose's roll to initiate and set up the offense? He should be the orchestrator, not the shooter. He's supposed to recognize a double (triple) team and pass to the open man. 3 assists?!

His job is not to shoot. His job is to make sure the person in the best position to shoot takes the shot.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: hello????*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> You're right, if Rose had been hitting, he wouldn't have been crying to the refs and his teammates, and I wouldn't be upset. However, it's getting to the point that the Bulls can't overcome a poor performance from Rose because he is impossible to play with when he is playing poorly.


no arguement from me.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the NBA and not a rec league. I am just telling you that is the way it is. I am not saying Jalen is taking the shots because he is getting paid. I am saying he is getting paid to be the man. You can fault him for playing poorly, but it is hard to fault him for trying to live up to what he was brought in to do, be a leader and a closer.

Look at it from his perspective. He is on a young roster with very little reliable experience. I doubt he trusts his teammates enough to make that pass.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Origianlly Posted by *The Truth*
> 
> Jalen should have the ball late in the game. However, he needs to REALIZE that he should PASS the ball when he is double and triple teamed and other players are wide open. He shouldn't be shooting these shots when he can barely even see the basket, and his teammates are wide open. He also had some terribly costly turnovers because he tried to do too much against the double and triple teams.


you beat me to it. Isn't an assist to a wide open player just as valuable a contribution and making the shot yourself? Jordan himself passed off to Kerr in the finals when he was double teamed on the final play.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Of course we are dissapointed. Rose is our go to guy right now at the end. Like it or not. Williams might be in the future. Who knows? But after 8 games you go with your veteran. Tonight, he didnt have it. Tomorrow? Maybe. 

Even mj never hit EVERY game winning shot!!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Everyone needs to realize this is who Jalen Rose is. He wants the ball when it counts, and he wants to be the guy shooting it. This has been known and this was his contention with THomas when he was in Indiana. The Bulls may not have seen it much until now, because the lack of being in close games, but the more close games they are in, the more you will see Rose in this situation, which is really fairly new to him because the go to guy with the Pacers has been and still is Reggie Miller.

Give him some time to prove he can do it because if he can't, things can get ugly really quick.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> This is the NBA and not a rec league. I am just telling you that is the way it is. I am not saying Jalen is taking the shots because he is getting paid. I am saying he is getting paid to be the man. You can fault him for playing poorly, but it is hard to fault him for trying to live up to what he was brought in to do, be a leader and a closer.
> ...


He was NOT trying to be a leader tonight! A leader doesn't take it out on his teammates when he plays poorly. A leader does HIS best to step it up at the end of the game and not expect the refs to bail him out. His whining has got to end, and he has to be accountable for his mistakes. He also HAS TO PASS THE BALL WHEN HE IS DOUBLE AND TRIPLE TEAMED!! DO YOU DISAGREE WITH THIS? Or do you think he should take the shot over 3 bigger guys while he's falling down, and then fail to get back on defense because he is whining at the refs?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> thank you for the plantains MikeDC!!
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, haven't had them lately though 

---------------------------------------------------

I got to agree with BCH on this one. Rose isn't just a guy who's paid a lot. He's a guy with a lot of experience and the captain of the team. There were plenty (well, not plenty, but a number) of losses where MJ went down shooting and missing too. 

If I see a pattern of Jalen totally ignoring or freezing out JWill or our other "young leaders", then I'll be upset... just a game or two where Jalen doesn't come through in the clutch isn't enough to start a lynchmob though, jeez. 
:no: 

Is Baxter quick enough to get some burn at SF? I think he and Tyson could play together, at least defensively.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> you beat me to it. Isn't an assist to a wide open player just as valuable a contribution and making the shot yourself? Jordan himself passed off to Kerr in the finals when he was double teamed on the final play.


And if you listened to Jordan last year with the Wizards you would have heard him talk about having trust in the guy to make it. It took awhile for him to learn who to pass to and who not to pass to on the Wizards for last minute shots (basically learning just to take it himself.)


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> Everyone needs to realize this is who Jalen Rose is. He wants the ball when it counts, and he wants to be the guy shooting it. This has been known and this was his contention with THomas when he was in Indiana. The Bulls may not have seen it much until now, because the lack of being in close games, but the more close games they are in, the more you will see Rose in this situation, which is really fairly new to him because the go to guy with the Pacers has been and still is Reggie Miller.
> 
> Give him some time to prove he can do it because if he can't, things can get ugly really quick.


Just because that is "who Jalen is" doesn't mean I have to like it. Just because that is "who Jalen is" doesn't make it right.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> He was NOT trying to be a leader tonight! A leader doesn't take it out on his teammates when he plays poorly. A leader does HIS best to step it up at the end of the game and not expect the refs to bail him out. His whining has got to end, and he has to be accountable for his mistakes. He also HAS TO PASS THE BALL WHEN HE IS DOUBLE AND TRIPLE TEAMED!! DO YOU DISAGREE WITH THIS? Or do you think he should take the shot over 3 bigger guys while he's falling down, and then fail to get back on defense because he is whining at the refs?


I totally concur.

For those who <i>watched</i> the game, Jalen's shot selection was extremely poor in the 4th quarter. And yes I remember seeing the turnover where Jalen committed himself in the air.... a minute later he's jawwing w/ Jay about it... Ugh. For those who weren't fortunate enough to see it on TV:

http://scores.nba.com/games/20021113/CHIMIL/PlayByPlayPrint.html

Jalen's 4th Q was hideous.



VD


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> He was NOT trying to be a leader tonight! A leader doesn't take it out on his teammates when he plays poorly. A leader does HIS best to step it up at the end of the game and not expect the refs to bail him out. His whining has got to end, and he has to be accountable for his mistakes. He also HAS TO PASS THE BALL WHEN HE IS DOUBLE AND TRIPLE TEAMED!! DO YOU DISAGREE WITH THIS? Or do you think he should take the shot over 3 bigger guys while he's falling down, and then fail to get back on defense because he is whining at the refs?


Catch-22 there. He should pass the ball when the other guys have proven they are going to make it. How are they going to prove it unless they get the opportunity? I don't know. It happens, and 8 games is not long enough.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Comparing Rose and Mercer is somewhat absurd. Mercer is a scorer, though not as prolific as Rose. Mercer played on a Bulls team where the other four players stood around. The just did not move well on offense (that's Artest, too). And Mercer was the only guy on the team who could get off a decent shot with 4 seconds left on the shot clock.

Mercer also turned out to be much better a defensive player than anyone expected when he first came to the team. I think we miss that combination of O and D in any of our players now (we have either O or D).

Rose is a top-tier caliber player. He was 13th in the NBA in scoring before tonight (and I suspect he still is).

If you think that taking Rose off the floor for the whole game would translate into 24 more points for JWill, think again. Or some combination of 24 points for the rest of the team. NO. WAY.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*That IS correct....being the leader that he is paid to be....*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> you beat me to it. Isn't an assist to a wide open player just as valuable a contribution and making the shot yourself? Jordan himself passed off to Kerr in the finals when he was double teamed on the final play.


means not only scoring, but be able to see that OTHER teams WILL double and triple team him AS LONG AS HE CONTINUES TO TAKE the poor percentage shots and does not pass to his WIDE OPEN teamates. Once he passes the ball and they MISS, he has done his job. BUT NOT allowing them that opportunity, only short circuits the whole offensive plan.....get the ball to the open man. Its not about being the man by scoring..its being the man who makes the WISE decisions WITH the ball WHEN the game is on the line!


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Rose is capable of finishing games for us. But he needs to be smart about it. When you are double teamed or triple teamed you should not be shooting the ball, especially when you have a hot shooter wide open whom you could easily pass to. If he passes to Jay and Jay hits the shot, it may free up Rose more on the next play because it will force the defense to play honest. Jalen is a smart guy. He should be able to figure that out. I hope he looks at the tape and sees what he did at the end of the game. And I really hope he steps up and takes responsibility for the loss. If he does that than I will respect him. If he tries to blame it on someone else than . . . trade him for plantains :laugh:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> If you think that taking Rose off the floor for the whole game would translate into 24 more points for JWill, think again. Or some combination of 24 points for the rest of the team. NO. WAY.


You watch the game?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Listen, VD and the truth, i know you are extemely dissapointed in Rose at the end. But remember our age here. Rose was traded for to be the go to here. Like it or not, we will win or lose some nights due to the way Rose performs at the end. We are just too young to have another got to guy right now. Eight games into the season is not long enough to be able to count on another guy at the end.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I do not think i have read where that was posted???*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> If you think that taking Rose off the floor for the whole game would translate into 24 more points for JWill, think again. Or some combination of 24 points for the rest of the team. NO. WAY.


Maybe I missed it...can you point it out to me? thanks.:grinning:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Catch-22 there. He should pass the ball when the other guys have proven they are going to make it. How are they going to prove it unless they get the opportunity? I don't know. It happens, and 8 games is not long enough.


Thats what im trying to tell them also. Eight games is not enough to have another reliable go to guy!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I think that is an unfair assumption.*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Listen, VD and the truth, i know you are extemely dissapointed in Rose at the end. But remember our age here. Rose was traded for to be the go to here. Like it or not, we will win or lose some nights due to the way Rose performs at the end. We are just too young to have another got to guy right now. Eight games into the season is not long enough to be able to count on another guy at the end.


Jay Williams had a break out game last time out...he was WELL on his way again....I think Jalen is now overrated. Hey, just MY opinion.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Listen, VD and the truth, i know you are extemely dissapointed in Rose at the end. But remember our age here. Rose was traded for to be the go to here. Like it or not, we will win or lose some nights due to the way Rose performs at the end. We are just too young to have another got to guy right now. Eight games into the season is not long enough to be able to count on another guy at the end.


Hey I totally agree.

But after watching the game, Jalen took bad shots. Plain and simple. Low percentage, with double teams, etc. Tim Thomas owned Jalen all night, and Jalen was slow at passing out of the double team. Too much screaming at officials. I agree Jalen is the man, but he didn't play a great game.


Vd


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

What's so disappointing is that players like Baxter, Marshall who weren't selfish were the ones who brought us back in the game. They hustled, and played mad D. They also watched Rose shoot over 3 people, drive in and whine about not getting a call, etc. 

They played so well, but it all went down because Rose was having an off night.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Its a moot point..*



> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> What's so disappointing is that players like Baxter, Marshall who weren't selfish were the ones who brought us back in the game. They hustled, and played mad D. They also watched Rose shoot over 3 people, drive in and whine about not getting a call, etc.
> 
> They played so well, but it all went down because Rose was having an off night.




To the other guys on the team...nice try.

We lost, Jalen caused it, and I'm out!:laugh:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> You watch the game?


I listened to the 'netcast of the game. I've seen all the WGN games this year and last and have seen a GEM of a player we got in Rose.

Rose played 44 minutes tonight. Some of those when they were down 20+ and some of those when they came back and had a real chance to win. His presense on the court affects how the other team plays against us as a team. His being double/triple teamed gets Marshall, Baxter, and even JWill better looks.

Take him off the floor and you get serious pressure D on JWill all the time - and he's not that good a ballhandler. Turnovers, turnovers, turnovers, just like in the earlier games.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Here's the part that proves my point..*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*His being double/triple teamed gets Marshall, Baxter, and even JWill better looks.* what good does it do for them to "HAVE BETTER LOOKS", if he does not pass the ball???(8 games into the season is the BEST time to start seeing who will be reliable, eh?) Just a very poor gameplan by Rose.....


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Origianlly posted by *BCH*
> 
> Catch-22 there. He should pass the ball when the other guys have proven they are going to make it. How are they going to prove it unless they get the opportunity? I don't know. It happens, and 8 games is not long enough


Its true its only 8 games in, but its not like Jalen has no reason at all to trust Jay. Remember that 3 pointer Jay drained in the eye of Jason Kidd to seal the deal on Saturday? That should at least have earned Jay a chance to shoot a wide open 3 towards the end of this game, don't you think?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I listened to the 'netcast of the game. I've seen all the WGN games this year and last and have seen a GEM of a player we got in Rose.
> ...



Yes, when he's double/triple teamed, he gets Marshall, Baxter, and JWill better looks. However, IT MAKES NO FREAKING DIFFERENCE WHEN HE DOESN'T PASS IT TO THEM WHEN THEY ARE WIDE OPEN!!!!!


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I listened to the 'netcast of the game. I've seen all the WGN games this year and last and have seen a GEM of a player we got in Rose.
> ...


I don't think anyone on this board doesn't feel that Jalen is "The Man", or at least "A Man", but I think his decisions tonight were not basketball-related. They were ego related. He was freezing out his team mates. Look at the game tapes. Look at the box scores. Listen to the radio call. It's all the same.

Rose should have been sat when he decided his ego was more important than his team mates.

I hope he plays 40 minutes in every game this season. He's a great player -- when he wants to be. Tonight, however, those were not good basketball decisions. It's because he's such a good player that his little ego-tantrum was so obvious.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

I think that Rose will look at the tape and see what kind of shots he was taking, and be a little ashamed of himself. He'll come around, I think, he's a smart guy. 

Truth, what was the official count for this game. 6?? Did Rose end up making any of those bad shots, or were they all bricks?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

The official Jalen ignoring Jay when he's wide open and shooting a bad shot instead count:

6

He made one of those shots in the first quarter. It was about a 20 footer off the dribble with a man in his face while Jay stood wide open.

This doesn't even count the number of times Jalen didn't pass it to other guys when they were wide open, nor does it count the number of times that Jalen turned it over instead of passing, or just kept dribbling instead of passing.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

On the positive side, at least Jalen has the guts to take the pressure shots. He doesn't shy away from them, I'll give him credit for that. He just has to learn that pressure plays do not always = pressure shots. Sometimes a passing is just as important as scoring.

I liked his play earlier in the season when he had around 22 points and 12 assists. Now he seems to be obsessed with scoring. 

P.S. - Since he has been "turned loose" Jwill is averaging 23 ppg.
we got ourselves a serious player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think anyone on this board doesn't feel that Jalen is "The Man", or at least "A Man", but I think his decisions tonight were not basketball-related. They were ego related. He was freezing out his team mates. Look at the game tapes. Look at the box scores. Listen to the radio call. It's all the same.
> ...


I'm not reading anything about Rose having an ego problem. There were some hot-air rumors about a Rose for Sprewell, but not anything believable.

When Jordan played in the All-Star game and Isaiah and a few other players decided to freeze him out, it was in the news.

It's just absurd to think that Rose didn't want to win this or any other game he was in. In fact, I believe he BADLY wanted to win.

I don't read minds, so I can't look into Rose's head and see this ego issue. I don't see in the papers where the coach or other players or even GMs of other teams are talking about Rose's ego problems.

Think about this: Rose may very well be the 2nd best player the Bulls ever had. Certainly in the top 5 (Gilmore, Jordan, Pippen are the only ones in his class).


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are now 3-5. Last year at this time we were 1-7 we had just lost by 34 to the kings. 105-71.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

But we could so easily be 5-3, and that's what burns....


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Rose was 5/16 2pt fg's, 1/4 3pt fg's, and 11/12 FT.
> 
> I didn't get to see the game, but those aren't bad stats. The FG% is lower than it should be, but the number of shots is considerably less than MJ used to take.


How can you compare Rose to MJ? MJ is one of the most unselfish players in NBA history. In addition, MJ hovered around 50% shooting for his entire career.

I didn't think I would ever have o explain this to a Bulls fan.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

At the very least we should be 5-3. We let this game and the Raptors game slip away.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

.....and they're pickles, [email protected]!!!










Not Plantains (or even plantanes!!) 

:gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana: :gbanana::gbanana: :gbanana:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> But we could so easily be 5-3, and that's what burns....


I know wynn. I know! In fact we could be 7-2. But thats neither here nor there. We are still very young and just learning how to play! I know we are dissapointed. I am too. I started not to listen to the second half of the game but i did! Im glad I did.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

I don't really think the problem was Rose's ego.....

To me the problem was the coach not having faith in his other players. 

This is what I saw....

Bulls players on court made tremendous comeback, and utilized a lot of energy. Bulls players responsible for comeback gassed out. BC does NOT bring back in some players who could have provided energy and allowed for easier looks that weren't from the perimeter.

Or, in other words, this was a situation where BC should have brought TC and EC back. Not to take anything away from baxter, but in the last 4 minutes or so he should have been subbed for w. TC. 

Neither EC or TC had foul trouble, and TC was playing exceptionally well. Milwaukee couldn't stop TC

Its time to put these two in meaningful situations when the game is on the line.


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I'm not reading anything about Rose having an ego problem. There were some hot-air rumors about a Rose for Sprewell, but not anything believable.
> ...


i still rate Bob Love higher than Jalen...

you could make a case for Jerry Sloan, George Gervin, Nate Thurmond. (well, the latter two were definitlely better players than Jalen, just not when they were with the Bulls...)


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by *local_sportsfan*
> 
> How can you compare Rose to MJ? MJ is one of the most unselfish players in NBA history. In addition, MJ hovered around 50% shooting for his entire career.


Not early in his career. 

All he was comparing was the fg% and # of free throws in SOME of Jordans games to the game Rose just had. Nothing wrong with that, is there?

I didn't think I would ever have to explain this to a bulls fan


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I know wynn. I know! In fact we could be 7-2. But thats neither here nor there. We are still very young and just learning how to play! I know we are dissapointed. I am too. I started not to listen to the second half of the game but i did! Im glad I did.


Not to split hairs, *TrueBlue!*, but there's no way we could be 7-2. We haven't played 9 games yet.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to split hairs, *TrueBlue!*, but there's no way we could be 7-2. We haven't played 9 games yet.


Well my hair is split!! Stand corrected.  :sigh:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> Not to split hairs, *TrueBlue!*, but there's no way we could be 7-2. We haven't played 9 games yet.


he's got a point there... but 6-2 would be pretty sweet wouldn't it?



pickles... plantains... maybe they're just underripe bananas afterall...

by the way -- where are the BLACK dancing bananas! i wanna see true bulls colors!


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

by the way -- what the hell am I still doing awake?

 time now...


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> 
> Not early in his career.
> ...


MJ's first season he shot 51%.

I think it is safe to not throw out MJ and Rose comparisons. 

Did MJ have bad shooting nights where the Bulls lost? Yeah, but that doesn't open him up to be compared to every player that had a bad night.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wishbone</b>!
> 
> 
> i still rate Bob Love higher than Jalen...
> ...


I like Chet Walker better than Love, but neither had the combination of skills that Rose has (size, ballhandling, scoring, assists). 

Sloan never really impressed me that much (nor did Van Lier, btw).

Those old bulls sure did play 70s-style defense extremely well.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> .....and they're pickles, [email protected]!!!
> 
> 
> ...













How about we compromise? Cucumbers!!!


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> How can you compare Rose to MJ? MJ is one of the most unselfish players in NBA history. In addition, MJ hovered around 50% shooting for his entire career.
> ...


Are you serious? Jordan had an ego as big as all out doors. He refused to play point because he wanted to focuse on his scoring. He had nights where ignored players. 


Do you remember that Laker/Bulls game where the bulls made that tremendous comeback. We had Toni to thank for that along with Scottie. MJ played like garabage and E-Jones kicked but. Still when the Bulls kept making comebacks anytime it got close MJ would take an ill-advise shot. 

He refused to pass it to a wide-open Toni a couple of times even though Toni was on fire. 

Scorers have huge egos and MJ has one of the biggest egos in Basketball history. 

Jalen made mistakes but so did Jay. Jay a couple of times came down and just hoisted up a shot. At least Jalen tried to draw a foul. 

Part of being great is having a big ego. That is what gets you up when things are going bad. Eddie Curry needs a big ego he would be a monster. Ego and confidence go hand and hand. did you expect this season to be perfect. 

Oh and everyplayer on the roster contributed to this lost. Eddie with his turnovers, Jay inability to keep Cassel from scoring over him. This are things that need to be improved upon. 

The hold jest of this thread is funny. Jalen is god if he single handily led us to this lose. There is a lot of belame from leaving Toni open to not playing him to drive left. Play that left hand and you neutralize his drive. Yell left and did hurry to recover on that three point shot. 

Every player on this team contributed to this damn lose . Rose hit a big shot. Jay gets backed down like a punk by both Cassel then Allen which is why Toni was open because he could not stop his man. 

*Everybody Help Contribute To this Lose.*Edited by BamaBull~Please feel free to PM me per this edit, as I would like to allow everyone to express their own opinions without any name calling. thanks.


----------



## Nobull1 (Oct 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> MJ's first season he shot 51%.
> ...


 Every player has shooting slumps and that is what he trying to say. Lets keep the posts to basketball and not accusations toward other posters? thanks. To screwup is human but I have nothing against Jalen shooting. He shot the ball 20 times and that is not a lot if you look around the league.

I edited the insult. Please read the Guidelines and consider this a warning. - BCH


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Pickles, Plantains, Cucumbers, Hot fries and Jalen Rose. We got that out of our system.

Anyone notice the 2nd quarter Michael Redd had last night?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Pickles, Plantains, Cucumbers, Hot fries and Jalen Rose. We got that out of our system.
> 
> Anyone notice the 2nd quarter Michael Redd had last night?


Michael Redd seems to torch the Bulls every time he plays us. Ugh. He probably has our games circled on his calendar.

Hot Fries are great. So is Jalen Rose. But not last night. (psst.. I'm talking about Rose)




And what's a good post w/o one of these :rbanana:


VD


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I guess I was wrong with my prediction on this game, however, I am confident the Bulls bounce back and trounce the Hornets on Friday.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Pickles, Plantains, Cucumbers, Hot fries and Jalen Rose. We got that out of our system.
> 
> Anyone notice the 2nd quarter Michael Redd had last night?


No i never noticed, :sigh: It was unreal!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Only if Jalen passes the damn ball.....



> I guess I was wrong with my prediction on this game, however, I am confident the Bulls bounce back and trounce the Hornets on Friday.


Will this be true.

The fact is that anyone can score 20+ PPG, putting up 20 shots a game. Hell, I am confident that if I was anywhere near in basketball shape, I could prolly do it.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Oh Contrare!*



> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> I guess I was wrong with my prediction on this game, however, I am confident the Bulls bounce back and trounce the Hornets on Friday.


ROSE kept your prediction from coming true BCH, in my humble opinion. This kid was on his way to ANOTHER BIG game...take consolation in that. To me, rose just did not want him to outscore him....:rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*And don't ya think Jalen knows it???*



> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> 
> I liked his play earlier in the season when he had around 22 points and 12 assists. Now he seems to be obsessed with scoring.
> 
> ...


..........He is afraid Jay WILL take over as leader of this team sooner than expected....?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Are you going to pick a person to blame after every loss b/c we have about 40 more coming this season. Just want to be prepared.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Last time i checked, N.O. was undefeated at home.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Yeah but with the kids coming into town, they are all too young to go out.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Oh Contrare!*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> ROSE kept your prediction from coming true BCH, in my humble opinion. This kid was on his way to ANOTHER BIG game...take consolation in that. To me, rose just did not want him to outscore him....:rbanana:


http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,0,6725296.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines

Early in the fourth, the Bulls made their final push. Rose scored five points and Donyell Marshall and Lonny Baxter added four apiece in a 13-0 spurt that gave the Bulls a 90-89 lead with 5:39 to play.

"Our effort was terrific in the second half," coach Bill Cartwright said.

But tied at 91-91, former Bull Toni Kukoc drained a 26-foot three-pointer with 3:49 to play. Kukoc had missed all seven of his three-pointers to that point.

Rose hit a 15-footer on the ensuing possession. But Kukoc, who had 12 assists, drove and found Anthony Mason for a layup and foul on Williams. Mason's three-point play made it 97-93, and when Rose followed with a turnover that Ray Allen converted into two free throws at the other end, the Bulls were forced to foul.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I did not get your point*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...gamer,0,6725296.story?coll=cs-bulls-headlines
> ...


Mine was his ridiculously low FG%....when he should have only shot about 10 times at the MOST as he had an off night shooting...he should have passed the ball at LEAST 5 other times instead of causing turnovers and no points on offense. I am done with this as it is redundant now. We all have had our say...lets move on?

and, IF that dig was for me, Lizzy,(you know the one about having 40 more losses?) I do not recall naming someone else for the other 4 losses. This one was blatant enough to call. But I will call them as I see em...we all have that right as long as we respect each other. IF not, no offense meant.:grinning:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*Re: I did not get your point*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Mine was his ridiculously low FG%....when he should have only shot about 10 times at the MOST as he had an off night shooting...he should have passed the ball at LEAST 5 other times instead of causing turnovers and no points on offense. I am done with this as it is redundant now. We all have had our say...lets move on?
> ...


I just like reading your comments during the game. You get as upset as I feel! I was just warning you about the losses b/c I don't want to have to have the paramedics on stand-by during games.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: I did not get your point*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> Mine was his ridiculously low FG%....when he should have only shot about 10 times at the MOST as he had an off night shooting...he should have passed the ball at LEAST 5 other times instead of causing turnovers and no points on offense. I am done with this as it is redundant now. We all have had our say...lets move on?
> ...


I didn't comment.

The point made by the article excerpt is how Rose contributed 7 points during a key time in the game. This is what we all should expect from him.

No disrespect intended.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Are you going to pick a person to blame after every loss b/c we have about 40 more coming this season. Just want to be prepared.


Lizzy, you rule and stuff. I just had to say that.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: I did not get your point*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> I just like reading your comments during the game. You get as upset as I feel! I was just warning you about the losses b/c I don't want to have to have the paramedics on stand-by during games.


yeah, I get into the games....I WATCH them....and I give out what I see....maybe I am wrong, but in THIS instance...I do not think so....But this has been hashed and rehashed...to each his/her own?:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: I did not get your point*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't comment.
> ...


none taken...but I agree, He IS expected to contribute...I just differ from some in that I BELIEVE his job in contributing might not be by scoring ALL the time. To me, his last two outtings have been a result of him attempting to out do Jay....just my personal observations of Jalen. He RARELY comes out firing and hitting before the 2nd half....cept in the next game AFTER Jays triple double...he scored just enough in last nights game to out do Jay...as far as scoring goes...his job, last night, SHOULD have been to pass the ball to WHOMEVER was open as it was painfully obvious that nearly everyone in the universe(including those defenders on the Bucks end of the court) that rose was gonna try to score...NOW, if they were unsure, and thought he MIGHT pass the ball to another teamate that was open, there would NOT have been THREE defenders awaiting him in the lane, right? He flat missed the boat on proving to ME, that he is a team player....

Like lizzy pointed out, or was it Bullsmaniac....who said Jalen started out being an assist man...last season when we first acquired him.....now that Jay is here...he does NOT wanna have the assists anymore?? Is he tired of Tyson and Eddie and EROB? Or is it, he sees Jay as a threat to have yet another team taken away from HIM?

and as far as he scoring 7 points in that last run...yeah, HE DID...cuz he would not give up the ball to anyone else! We could have possibly had 14 points instead of just 7...he turned the ball over crying, then complained about non foul calls and just flat missed his shots..

Sorry if I offended you, like lizzy said....I get into the games....really.

Lizzy, do you stand up in front of your tv and yell and shout like I do??? LOL anyone else??? BUT ITS FUN!!! lol

My wife says....boy, for the money we spend on this nba league pass you really should enjoy it!! (She knows thats just me and I really AM enjoying it!!!) Love this NBA LEague pass!!!

Next game....Hornets....I honestly felt we had a better chance of getting this one(the Bucks) than the next.:grinning:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Yeah, you rule..lol*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Lizzy, you rule and stuff. I just had to say that.


Butthead is that you??? lol huhhhhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhuhhuh:laugh:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Lizzy, you rule and stuff. I just had to say that.


Thanks!  Pretty much anyone with the good taste to root for the Bulls happens to rule! 

Bamabull - In regards to yelling at the TV. Yes...yes I do. During the Nets game when Rose hit a three towards the end I made some weird hand signal. Kind of like the devil sign but more like a claw hand. It was like an involuntary reaction. And sometimes I jump up and sit 2 inches from the tv b/c I think it will help them play better. So we all have our things.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Thanks!  Pretty much anyone with the good taste to root for the Bulls happens to rule!
> ...


:laugh:

I never realized it til you said it Lizzy.... but my involuntary reaction is dribbling the ball in my apartment. Its the only way I can appease my excitement. I basically do a few crossovers, dribble behind my back, get tired 20 seconds later... and watch the game again while munching on HotFries or popcorn. And yes it makes the Bulls play better too  Hahha, I'm sure all Bulls fans have their own reactions too.



VD


----------

